# looking for



## wavedweller (Oct 4, 2011)

Fraser Allen, aged about 72/73. Last 2 ships together; 
Esso Cheyenne , late 1958, m/v Parima, Royal Mail Line 1959
reply to Colin by email


----------



## price (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Colin; I sailed as AB on the Esso Cheyenne from June until December 1959, Jack Wharby was master. Did we overlap? Bruce.


----------



## wavedweller (Oct 4, 2011)

To Bruce, Hello, pleased to meet you.
in reply to your question; I doubt it. I joined the Esso Cheyenne just before my 18th birthday in Aug. 58 and left the last week in December when the weather started to get too cold. I joined the Parima 5 days before Xmas in Avonmouth------and sailed for La Guaira at noon Xmas day !!


----------



## suek (Oct 7, 2011)

hey everybody i am very new to this i need some help if anyone can give me any info i would be eternally grateful my dads name is stan king he comes from liverpool england he started in the merchant navy and 29-01-1952 he has been on the 
tarkwa
kypros
british navigator
colonial 
ss crofter 
m v wayfarer
manistee
trojan star 
verdi 
trator
ardrossan
avongene
napier
zungeru
city of yokohama
city of derby
and a whole lot more 
my dad went to new zealand i think in 1958 and he jumped ship to be with someone that he got pregnant she later had a son i have no names to go on and my dad got put into jail and he was then put on the next ship back to the uk my dad now has dementia and is nearly 76 and he cant remember much detail if anyone remembers anything i would really grateful please any detail no matter how small will help me in my quest many many thanks in advance sue xx


----------

